# New PS3 Controller looks like a rip-off of the Wii



## Lazydabear (Mar 11, 2010)

The new Motion PS3 Controller looks like the Wii Controller after many versions Sony has try for example here is a link.Sony hasn't release it it still in the testing stages of course now Sony is making sex toy version of the Wii.

*Version 1:*

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2009/05/08/ps3mote-sony-rips-off-wii-with-new-ps3-controller/


*Version sex toy 2:*

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/01/21/sony-delays-ps3-motion-controller/


*Version 3 Blue ball sex toy Finally:*

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/03/12/playstation-move-laggy-wiimote-rip-off/


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Well how many different ways can you really design "motion-sensitive wang wand thing"?


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 11, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Well how many different ways can you really design "motion-sensitive wang wand thing"?


 
Well they are trying to design something that would attract womens attention.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

Considering the meh selection of games, the price tag for this thing is outrageous. >: (


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2010)

i wonder whos idea it was to add a plastic ball at the end that a) looks totally retarded and b) probably breaks off easily when you smash that thing against something X3

yeah, its stupid, totally overprized and now the PS3 will have a flood of crappy minigame compilations as well...


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow...$100 for a controller? What do they plan to do with it, besides gimmicky games?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i wonder whos idea it was to add a plastic ball at the end that a) looks totally retarded and b) probably breaks off easily when you smash that thing against something X3
> 
> yeah, its stupid, totally overprized and now the PS3 will have a flood of crappy minigame compilations as well...


this^^

It's just a stupid rebutle to the xbox natal coming out...


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i wonder whos idea it was to add a plastic ball at the end that a) looks totally retarded and b) probably breaks off easily when you smash that thing against something X3
> 
> yeah, its stupid, totally overprized and now the PS3 will have a flood of crappy minigame compilations as well...



From what i read...
The big bright ball is used calculate distance instead of triangulating from the IR emitters on the Wii bar. This means you don't need to be pointing it at the screen for it to calculate your distance.


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 11, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> this^^
> 
> It's just a stupid rebutle to the xbox natal coming out...



The same i can say that Natal ripped off the Eye Toy.
But hey, nobody is complaining.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2010)

lionalliance said:


> From what i read...
> The big bright ball is used calculate distance instead of triangulating from the IR emitters on the Wii bar. This means you don't need to be pointing it at the screen for it to calculate your distance.



its basically the same system but the other way around. instead of holding the camera (wiimote) and point it towards the emitters you now hold the emitter (sony dildoballâ„¢) and point it at the camera


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

lionalliance said:


> The same i can say that Natal ripped off the Eye Toy.
> But hey, nobody is complaining.



This is also true.  

Pretty much they're just passively going at it.  
And alls I care is my xbox just died a couple minutes ago...


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> This is also true.
> 
> Pretty much they're just passively going at it.
> And alls I care is my xbox just died a couple minutes ago...



oh man really? shit XD;
but yeah its true, natal is a slightly improved eye toy rip-off


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 11, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> This is also true.
> 
> Pretty much they're just passively going at it.
> And alls I care is my xbox just died a couple minutes ago...



Well, like it or not, it's BUSINESS.

You should get a ps3 slim if you want, it's very cheap now :3


----------



## lionalliance (Mar 11, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> oh man really? shit XD;
> but yeah its true, natal is a slightly improved eye toy rip-off



and from what i see in some videos, Move is an improved Wii mote rip-off


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

[yt]WX_SwA7KTcU[/yt]

Just found this, and thought it would be useful in pointing out the irony in this. >:3


----------



## Kajet (Mar 11, 2010)

Version 1 = Black repainted/refurbished Wii remote.

The other one... looks more original, but either way Sony needs to stick with graphics whore games, instead of twitchy coked up ADHD wagglegames.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2010)

Unlike Wii, Sony's motion implementation will only be a short-lived and not very popular gimmick, much like EyeToy. I really don't know what they're thinking. Stick to your strengths, Sony :T


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Huh? What?

Wait, huh??

...Why? o_0


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 11, 2010)

"Oh noes, it shares vaguely the same dimensions as the wii controller and serves a similar function."

That said, fuck Sony. >.<


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Huh? What?
> 
> Wait, huh??
> 
> ...Why? o_0


didnt you see what Perverted Impact posted?
their still trying to win Rare's heart :U


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 11, 2010)

1 and 2 were just prototypes that Sony worked to make "Playstation move" already they decided to release version 3 which is the blue ball.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 11, 2010)

What the _fuck_.  Get your Nintendo off my Sony.  >:[

THEY'RE RUINING EVERYTHING I LOVE.


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

So in order to get women more interested in playing video games, they make the controllers look more like sex toys? So I guess when they vibrate...well you get it..


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 11, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the _fuck_. Get your Nintendo off my Sony. >:[
> 
> THEY'RE RUINING EVERYTHING I LOVE.


 
So you get to play new Ape Escape game for the Playstation move?



WillowWulf said:


> So in order to get women more interested in playing video games, they make the controllers look more like sex toys? So I guess when they vibrate...well you get it..


 
Sony has plans to release games that would be fun for both men and women to play enjoy the vibrate feature.


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Sony has plans to release games that would be fun for both men and women to play enjoy the vibrate feature.


Well that's just dandy


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 11, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> [yt]WX_SwA7KTcU[/yt]
> 
> Just found this, and thought it would be useful in pointing out the irony in this. >:3



I remember playing ape escape 1, oh the nostalgia...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 11, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


>


 
Because Nintendo TOTALLY invented the analog joystick, right?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Because Nintendo TOTALLY invented the analog joystick, right?


its more along the lines of "FIRST", hence the last part they wish they stolen Rare First


----------



## Runefox (Mar 11, 2010)

You mean to tell me nobody noticed this at E3? ... Really?

Anyway, the tracking resolution is supposed to be a lot better than the Wii-mote, so honestly I sort of hope the funky little doodad does decently. Frankly, the Wii-mote's accuracy has always left much to be desired for me. Even if Sony steals designs, they have a long track record of _improving_ upon what they steal, as well.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 11, 2010)

I really don't see this succeeding. Saying that, I love the PS3, but Microsoft looks to be onto something with Natal.

Time will tell how these new peripherals work out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You mean to tell me nobody noticed this at E3? ... Really?
> 
> Anyway, the tracking resolution is supposed to be a lot better than the Wii-mote, so honestly I sort of hope the funky little doodad does decently. Frankly, the Wii-mote's accuracy has always left much to be desired for me. Even if Sony steals designs, they have a long track record of _improving_ upon what they steal, as well.


not to mention make more expensive


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its more along the lines of "FIRST", hence the last part they wish they stolen Rare First


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Flightstick

Sony certianly had the analog input possible for their before the Nintendo 64 was ever released.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 11, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Flightstick
> 
> Sony certianly had the analog input possible for their before the Nintendo 64 was ever released.


actually reading up on it...Atari beat even playstation in the analog area back in the 80s, Playstation just improved on it while Nintendo's wasnt analog but a digital stick


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> actually reading up on it...Atari beat even playstation in the analog area back in the 80s, Playstation just improved on it while Nintendo's wasnt analog but a digital stick


 
The thing is, they arn't really original ideas anyway.  They are naturally good ideas that multiple people would have, all of which appeared once games started taking place in three dimensional space.  It's like inventing the wheel, it wasn't one guy and everyone copied him, it just made sense and a lot of people came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Willow (Mar 11, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You mean to tell me nobody noticed this at E3? ... Really?


Everyone was too preoccupied with Project Natal to notice...or care...


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone was too preoccupied with Project Natal to notice...or care...


 
Xbox 360 Project Natal did have a lot of attention for its advance features.Still, people are very sceptical about project Natal base of the fact of Xbox 360's spec and design its still in the works.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 12, 2010)

Well the Playstation was originally going to be a nintendo expansion to their old consoles.


----------



## Zerozora (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my god...poooor Sony...so pitiful. I wonder why Nintendo doesn't act...everybody knows that Sony's stealing everything from Nintendo. Look at their first controllers, the shoulderbuttons, the rumbe features, the analog stick...argh >.< that's all from Nintendo!


----------



## Wreth (Mar 12, 2010)

Zerozora said:


> Oh my god...poooor Sony...so pitiful. I wonder why Nintendo doesn't act...everybody knows that Sony's stealing everything from Nintendo. Look at their first controllers, the shoulderbuttons, the rumbe features, the analog stick...argh >.< that's all from Nintendo!



That's because the original playstation was designed by nintendo.


----------



## Blakefox95 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well motion sense technology is somewhat if a gimmick now so there are't too many options to designs. No controller whatsoever, natal did it. Remote, wii did it. Think about it, would you rather hold something much larger and more convoluted that a remote? Probably not, I'm not planning on getting it though. (for the record)


----------



## thetakara (Mar 15, 2010)

I personally don't CARE who came out with what first. If it's of good quality and makes games fun, that's what I want.


Damn fanboys. D: Then again, I sort of am with the Playstation. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 15, 2010)

Six Axis is retarded.  This is even dumber...  Why can't Sony make a great controller like the original PlayStation's?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, someone notices a year later.
Ha ha


----------



## thetakara (Mar 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Six Axis is retarded.  This is even dumber...  Why can't Sony make a great controller like the original PlayStation's?



Yeah, I never understand what use that is. D:


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not to mention make more expensive



In this case, it's not, though - A fully decked-out Wii-mote costs in around $80-100 CAD, depending on whether or not you get the Motion Plus bundle or get it separately (the only way to get it for a while there). Sony's talking about bundling the Move with the PSEye and a game for $100. Since you only need one PSEye and those are fairly expensive already IIRC, that puts the Move's price down somewhere around the price of an unupgraded Wii-mote, but with greater accuracy than a Wii-mote with Wii Motion Plus.



> I wonder why Nintendo doesn't act...everybody knows that Sony's stealing everything from Nintendo.


Come now, Nintendo can't patent motion controls in general. ... At least, not outside of Texas. But either way, the way Sony does it is via optics (hence needing the PSEye), while the Wii-mote uses accelerometers predominantly, using IR cameras to point.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 17, 2010)

You know, the controller looks kind of awkward to handle, not to mention it looks like something out of a Gothic Toys R' Us.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sony's just trying to adapt to the game market. They are last in sales and need to improve somehow.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys, have you ever heard of this thing called Pepsi?  They totally ripped off caramel colored soda from Coca-Cola.  THOSE BASTARDS!  >:[


----------

